# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Gamebird licence...

## EeeBees

Bought mine today...$90 this year...obviously the increase is due to the need for research funding...breathe in and holding.....

----------


## Toby

Did you get your season cut in half too?

----------


## R93

I am seriously debating whether I will bother or not this season. Only got a week and a half and if I buy a licence for that amount of time I may as well buy a whole season.

You got any time off the first 2 weeks in June, Rueben? If not save me some river beds this year ya bugger :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Did you get your season cut in half too?


Pheasant and quail...4 May to 25 August
Water dwellers...4 May to 30 June

----------


## Toby

I'm yet to get my licence, Last year on getting away with $20  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Did you get your season cut in half too?


Whos season got cut in half ????

----------


## Toby

I got told ours did, to 4 weeks.

----------


## moonhunt

Ok i should be finding out myself... but... what is the story with bird hunting land i manage.... no permit needed?

----------


## Bonecrusher

> I got told ours did, to 4 weeks.


Give them a call Toby and ask well if the season is cut in half why hasn't the cost of the licence? I have in the past and will this year too

----------


## mikee

I just look upon it as another tax. If you pay it you get to keep your hunting stuff.

If you don't pay it and are unfortunate enough to bump into a ranger then someone else gets your stuff and you might have to make another donation

 As far as I can tell you don't get much other value for it (in our region at least)

That is not to say there is no value Game-bird hunting however I don't see why F&G can't be honest and just call it a Game-bird Tax

----------


## R93

Actually not a bad idea. I dont do much in the way of goose shooting but I will get of my ass and give it more time. I will be doing my bit for the mallard population by leaving/not targeting them.

----------


## Happy

> Give them a call Toby and ask well if the season is cut in half why hasn't the cost of the licence? I have in the past and will this year too


Fees est for the whole nation by the minister and ministry. No input from the area Said the same the other day. Best value is Southland three months or something. Duck numbers are down. Dunno it's not the same as it was 50 reasons or more easily for the decline I m not fond of the cost but we have to pay and move on I do know if you get caught there will be no warning you will get done . Sad to see folks flagging it totally as well. Anyhow good luck and shoot safely !!

----------


## Barefoot

> Ok i should be finding out myself... but... what is the story with bird hunting land i manage.... no permit needed?


Duck season is to queens birthday w/e for us moonhunt, don't know about pheasants, haven't bought the licence yet.
Requirement for a licence on land you manage is a bit of a can of worms. As head manager you should be entitles to shoot with out licence PROVIDED the owners don't.
However if someone lives on the property it can be argued that it should be them that have the right.

Just had a quick read:-
Auckland
Grey/mallard duck and any hybrid of those species 4 May to 2 Jun 2013
Paradise shelduck 4 May to 30 Jun 2013
Pukeko 4 May to 25 Aug 2013
Black swan 4 May to 30 Jun 2013
Bobwhite (Virginian) quail 4 May to 25 Aug 2013
California quail 4 May to 25 Aug 2013
Cock pheasant 4 May to 25 Aug 2013

----------


## username

I will pay it happily. $90 is pretty cheap for 3 months entertainment. Other options hunt tahr $70 petrol per trip, snowboarding $95 lift pass $70 petrol per trip.  So pretty cheap really. Fuck knows what they do with the money though

----------


## Lentil

Well........................................ I'm happy to pay the fee. Still cheap really, and I would rather see a reduced season and reduced limit, if it means the continuation of harvesting gamebirds. Any farmer will alter his stocking rates etc based on feed etc. While I am not convinced that F&G have all the facts they need to make a truly informed choice, I am glad that they are least doing something to try and protect our gamebirds from a decline they cannot recover from.

----------


## Lentil

> I will pay it happily. $90 is pretty cheap for 3 months entertainment. Other options hunt tahr $70 petrol per trip, snowboarding $95 lift pass $70 petrol per trip.  So pretty cheap really. Fuck knows what they do with the money though


 Here at Eastern F&G area we have 4 weeks and a 10 bird limit (ducks). My son and I have a week off work for the first week, and have a lot of fun. My possie is an hour away, so it means 2hrs travel each day and an early start. I tend to do more filming than shooting these days, but the time spent is priceless in my book. We also have some great pheasant hunting, and with the odd deer trip chucked in, life is pretty good.!!

----------


## K95

> I am seriously debating whether I will bother or not this season. Only got a week and a half and if I buy a licence for that amount of time I may as well buy a whole season.
> 
> You got any time off the first 2 weeks in June, Rueben? If not save me some river beds this year ya bugger


Take ya pick!! Anywhere south from the Waiho lol

I'm starting to feel like I'm getting a bug or something Dave, probably too crook for work for a day around about first week or so of june....

I'm not liking this rain though, Might be paddock shooting this opening, I better put some hours in this week finding some birds.

----------


## username

> I had a good think about it today. Everything I shoot is considered a pest. I receive nothing positive, but it does not cost me anything either. Ducks cost me money to hunt, and I all I can see that money going towards is paying rangers to check I paid it. Seems rather pointless. Not enough shooters left to make opening really opening. I see no point.
> 
> Im selling the tiny bit of duck gear I have left, gave the rest to my brother. I'm going to completely re-stock in goose gear. I will go back to ducks when they go on the feral list.


Pointless?? There are bloody ducks everywhere.  Yeh goose shooting is were its at.  we shot 22 a couple days ago on the neighbors.

----------


## R93

> Take ya pick!! Anywhere south from the Waiho lol
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I'm getting a bug or something Dave, probably too crook for work for a day around about first week or so of june....
> 
> I'm not liking this rain though, Might be paddock shooting this opening, I better put some hours in this week finding some birds.



 :Thumbsup:  Yup, definitely looking a bit green around the gills. I see theres been a heap of rain. Hope its good for the last week of May. Paddocks are as good as the river beds fun wise anyway.
I will get in touch and we will get out for a shot if your free. There seems to be more birds around the farms this year compared to last.

----------


## Lentil

> Cheap for what? You don't get anything. $90 for nothing is not cheap.
> 
> I bet if opening day ceased to exist, which is the only bit thats really controlled anyway, heaps of people would quit. A vast number of people no doubt only shoot opening, probably only for the social aspect. Cant be that many places left where there are enough shooters to keep the birds moving round. 
> 
> Ditch fish and game and I doubt numbers would fall. Its not like people would suddenly take up the sport because there was no policed licence system. People would quit in vast numbers. I bet the duck numbers would go up considerably. Serious hunters would likely do better.


You make some good points Tussock, but without a unified voice, we duck hunters would probably face a huge task keeping the anti-hunters from closing down the sport. Some of the licence fee also goes to wetland preservation ( I believe the duck stamp funds are for this).

----------


## K95

> Cheap for what? You don't get anything. $90 for nothing is not cheap.
> 
> I bet if opening day ceased to exist, which is the only bit thats really controlled anyway, heaps of people would quit. A vast number of people no doubt only shoot opening, probably only for the social aspect. Cant be that many places left where there are enough shooters to keep the birds moving round. 
> 
> Ditch fish and game and I doubt numbers would fall. Its not like people would suddenly take up the sport because there was no policed licence system. People would quit in vast numbers. I bet the duck numbers would go up considerably. Serious hunters would likely do better.


I think you are talking shite Tussock  :Have A Nice Day:  $90 is a tiny amount considering the quality of hunting available here. When you say "ditch F&G" do you mean ditch their entire management of gamebirds? I think you'd find there would be a ton LESS birds about after farmers had delt to them with poison on their paddocks and crop. I've seen it before geese were dropped and a lot more after they were dropped. F&G does a fine job.

----------


## Munsey

> I will pay it happily. $90 is pretty cheap for 3 months entertainment. Other options hunt tahr $70 petrol per trip, snowboarding $95 lift pass $70 petrol per trip.  So pretty cheap really. Fuck knows what they do with the money though


+1

----------


## K95

> Yup, definitely looking a bit green around the gills. I see theres been a heap of rain. Hope its good for the last week of May. Paddocks are as good as the river beds fun wise anyway.
> I will get in touch and we will get out for a shot if your free. There seems to be more birds around the farms this year compared to last.


....yeaaaah but no dog work on paddocks and a much less predictable than a duck camp but yes, very very good shooting to be had if you strike it right. Paddocks here are a flooded duck haven one minute and a drained dry the next. Makes me nervous and I don't like it!
I've seen quite a few about as well, was at Maruia of all places working last week and saw the biggest mob I've ever seen feeding on a paddock, mallards, parries and geese. Will definitely be doing a mission there later in winter.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I think you are talking shite Tussock  $90 is a tiny amount considering the quality of hunting available here. When you say "ditch F&G" do you mean ditch their entire management of gamebirds? I think you'd find there would be a ton LESS birds about after farmers had delt to them with poison on their paddocks and crop. I've seen it before geese were dropped and a lot more after they were dropped. F&G does a fine job.


I call BS.  The only thing I've seen f&g do down here turned into a complete fuckup,  go for a drive down the flood free when you're in Dunners next.  It's the bit at this end that has less ducks now than it ever had, and that's after f&g spent a fortune making it 'better'.
Tui ad that.

----------


## K95

> I'm voting with my feet. I doubt I'm the last. What do fish and game do? Anything?
> 
> They make the hunting seasonal, they protect ducks. Without formalized game bird hunting there is nothing for the anti hunting brigade to target. With no opening day, no obvious governing body and no season they would take no interest. 
> 
> There is no big social element for me, so losing opening is meaningless. So for me, roll on pest status for ducks.


Did you not just answer your own question, They protect ducks.
How would duck numbers "go up considerably" if they aren't protected? They would be poisoned and shot in large numbers year round by farmers with a problem with them. Would wapiti number increase considerably if it was open slather? or would they be gunned down by waro and hounded by foot hunters? 
I'm not sure where you got anti-hunting from.

You act as though hunters are the only ones that affect duck numbers....

----------


## K95

> Who's going to do the shooting? Duck shooters of course.
> 
> They only get in a panic when numbers are high. Poisons expensive. 
> 
> They protect ducks from hunters, not farmers.


So if everyone quits hunting as you say, and numbers build really high and hammer farmers paddocks and they have no one to call to help out what happens then? 

You're talking all this about what you THINK would happen but I have SEEN what happens. There's a big difference.

----------


## K95

The Tahr are classic examples of animals needing protection to save them.They would gone if there was no rules to keep the choppers in check. It's not foot hunters we have to worry about in nz.

Oh well, You can quit, more for the people willing to put in the hard yards. I'll back F&G still.

And I'm pretty sure the dead birds I saw poisoned by a farmer did happen.

----------


## Happy

> I'm going to drop my perfectly sound line of reasoning now as I predict these to be very unpopular sentiments this close to opening!


It's a shame you don't have an awesome group of mates to shoot opening morning with.. I mean the type that wouldn't let you quit and that you had a couple of nice ponds with nice Mai Mai's you d built together. Then no doubt you d look forward to it , enjoy the company , the shooting and being round like minded people. Forget the fees and the bullshit etc at the end of the day I reckon for most of us it's the same as being in the bush out there doin it with great mates .. More to it than just costs. Do you reckon you d be chucking it in if the above was true ?

----------


## EeeBees

> I had a good think about it today. Everything I shoot is considered a pest. I receive nothing positive, but it does not cost me anything either. Ducks cost me money to hunt, and I all I can see that money going towards is paying rangers to check I paid it. Seems rather pointless. Not enough shooters left to make opening really opening. I see no point.
> 
> Im selling the tiny bit of duck gear I have left, gave the rest to my brother. I'm going to completely re-stock in goose gear. I will go back to ducks when they go on the feral list.


How much do the rangers get paid...if it is a decent amount, maybe we should be rangers :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> How much do the rangers get paid...if it is a decent amount, maybe we should be rangers


Umm it's voluntary I reckon. They do it free and I certainly couldn't / wouldn't .

----------


## moonhunt

> Duck season is to queens birthday w/e for us moonhunt, don't know about pheasants, haven't bought the licence yet.
> Requirement for a licence on land you manage is a bit of a can of worms. As head manager you should be entitles to shoot with out licence PROVIDED the owners don't.
> However if someone lives on the property it can be argued that it should be them that have the right.
> 
> Just had a quick read:-
> Auckland
> Grey/mallard duck and any hybrid of those species 4 May to 2 Jun 2013
> Paradise shelduck 4 May to 30 Jun 2013
> Pukeko 4 May to 25 Aug 2013
> ...


Thanks for that, one block holiday home the other is overseas , so i fit that criteria

----------


## EeeBees

> Umm it's voluntary I reckon. They do it free and I certainly couldn't / wouldn't .


Thats what I thought too, Happy

----------


## Dundee

Bring it on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! {Farmers} ,ducks ,pests they are all controlled by the hunter

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah cant wait 4 the dundee boys to full the freezer up with yummy duck lol.

----------


## gadgetman

Stock up on the sauce there mrs dundee.

----------


## Breda

It is legislation and tradition set up long before Fish and Game arrived on the scene that protects gamebirds. From a time when duckshooting was a not only a highly gregarious community event but an activity generally governed by rules based around a sporting culture- this has been eroded under F&G as an advocacy body (rather than a management body).

Generic season lengths and limits could be set by F&G's "supervisor" DoC, which is really very similar to what is actually happening now. I would happily have my $90 gamebird tax go towards back country hut and track maintenance. I would consider that benificial. 

There is very few cockies that will poison birds for the hell of it. If it happens it is for reason of mismanagement. Most duckshooters I know are cockies, many passionate about ducks, many spending alot of time on habitat- Yet cast as villans? 

Looking at geese Tussock has a valid point. If geese stay off regional pest management strategies then the current goose situation is great for :- 

F&G- no cost, no work, no loss of revenue (most goose hunters still shoot ducks)
Retail Sector- No limitations- 12 month sales potential
Hunters- can hunt geese and buy gear 12 months of the year

Farmers mostly tolerate (in some cases) heafty production losses for the benifit of all of the above- despite the poor perception of the rural community F&G forces on hunters and the wider public.

Could the goose model work as well for other birds? There's still geese, still rabbits, still possums and deer all despite the gazillions spent on eradication.

I will be buying a license as I am deeply passionate about ducks and wetlands. Tussocks sentiment has wheels which F&G might pay some attention to.

----------


## Lentil

> Yeah cant wait 4 the dundee boys to full the freezer up with yummy duck lol.


Buy a bloody shot detector. Still got a swollen gum from where the tooth got ripped out last Monday from steel pellet.

----------


## gsp follower

> It already happened man. I already quit.
> 
> So it's no skin off my nose how it pans out.


thats the fuckin spirit become part of the problem rather than the solution  :Wtfsmilie: 
theres no one more pissed off at the mo than me at what ecans done to fuck our opening .but not hunt opening day ?not buy a licence ??id sooner listen to the mom inlaws stories of the old days of knitting than not go out or go out illegally.
we adapt and overcome improvise even. we,re kiwis after all not fuckin moanin poms or annoying twangy auzzies''cup of tea darl'''
we dont just say fuck it i quit we bitch , cajole ,subvert ,work and eventually get want we want :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Go GSP follower...we cannot quit...I want to see some real research done by the powers that be rather than formuli being based on hearsay...I cannot understand why they do not empower we the shooters out here to be part of privy to so called research...we have the manpower/girlpower on the ground both during the season and after and befroe...give us OWNERSHIP OF OUR SPORT...I keep thinking on the woodcock fanatics in both Europe and the Americas...they are the people who KNOW MORE ABOUT *THEIR* BIRD than anyone.
If you lie down and roll over, someone will step on you to step over you...

----------


## PerazziSC3

Usually you have quite intelligent things to say tussock but your theory of make ducks a pest to increase numbers is a bit of a joke, you must be joking right?

If you can give me an example of how making an introduced animal a pest has "increased numbers" i would be all ears.

F&G do a job, they kill thousands of pests each year, give grants to farms all over the place to build wetlands and protect our game birds. They are always going to be doing the wrong thing in someones eyes and to be honest are fighting a pretty hard battle.

----------


## PerazziSC3

So what if there is no public access tp the ponds or wetlands they fund, the idea is that they will have a positive effect for the whole area.

Im coming down to rakaia area for duckshooting as the regs and duck numbers in my area of waikato means opening is pretty poor,  I would rather give the ducks up here a chance and come shoot those big fat maize feed birds!!

Each region of the country is obviously very different when it comes to f&g so maybe it is different down there. I will soon find out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> Im coming down to rakaia area for duckshooting as the regs and duck numbers in my area of waikato means opening is pretty poor, I would rather give the ducks up here a chance and come shoot those big fat maize feed birds!


fuck off hairy legs :Grin:  ive tagged my ducks and yes my names on them before you ask :ORLY:  and i,l be checking no immigrent interlopers try and smuggle any back across the border to :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: oughta have bloody customs officers checkin  who come.s off those ferries :Yuush:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Ducks wont no what hit em when us north islsnders arrive!! Bad luck to anyone shooting on Ellesmere cause we will be pulling ducks in from all directions  :Thumbsup: 

Where abouts are you going to be gsp follower? Good luck mate

----------


## Munsey

> Ducks wont no what hit em when us north islsnders arrive!! Bad luck to anyone shooting on Ellesmere cause we will be pulling ducks in from all directions Where abouts are you going to be gsp follower? Good luck mate


You'll be PULLING something Perazzi !

----------


## R93

> You'll be PULLING something Perazzi !


Comon Munsey! Nothin wrong with a mai mai Masty! Thats all there will be to do on that big dirty pond anyway :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Haha im not going anywhere near the river thst would mean I would have to walk  :Grin: 

Will stick to shooting the irrigation pond  :Thumbsup: 

thanks for the offer tussock but dont think I will be down again during the season, generous tho.

Could do with a bit of advice actually on the rakaia. Whats the deal with quail? We were thinking of going for a walk Sunday afternoon but I imsgine a few people will be down there and dont want to stuff anyones shooting. Just wondering if its a possibility

----------


## PerazziSC3

Cheers mate. Really looking forward to next weekend now should be a bloody good trip and hopefully get some good video and good numbers of birds!!

----------


## gsp follower

> ould do with a bit of advice actually on the rakaia. Whats the deal with quail? We were thinking of going for a walk Sunday afternoon but I imsgine a few people will be down there and dont want to stuff anyones shooting. Just wondering if its a possibility


refer to first advise given re sex and travelling :Pissed Off: bloody hell you want to shoot my quail as well what a bloody liberty, could i provide with a couple of farmers daughters to? do you need ammo? :Thumbsup: .
if your contact knows steeles rd and the rdr crossing to get there then sunday avo be a go  :Have A Nice Day: its a good place to start and across and up the river from my preserve.most of the duckers will have gone home by then 
 :thumbsup
:


> I got gorse down my neck,


gorse tussock they,l shit themselves if they see some matagouri i nearly did :Whut:  :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

The Matagouri is good for itching the legs.

----------


## Dundee

got my licence and possom trappers, thanks to Mrs Dundee for early B-day prezzies

----------


## Toby

I gotta get a blood test tomorrow so I'll pop in and get mine tomorrow. Saw the 2 ducks fly on the pond tonight and know of 2 parries that hang around.

----------


## Dundee

> I gotta get a blood test tomorrow so I'll pop in and get mine tomorrow. Saw the 2 ducks fly on the pond tonight and know of 2 parries that hang around.


You will get a few Toby,hopefully we do to

----------


## username

Go on mate go get a licence you know u want to. we wont think any less of you if you change your mind. We all make rash decisions from time to time. Your dog will love you for it.

----------


## Wirehunt

Me arsehole is quivering at the thought of handing over good money to the fng cocks.

Would make more sense if they dropped the G from the name.  We all know that is a crock of shit.

----------


## Scouser

> thats the fuckin spirit become part of the problem rather than the solution 
> theres no one more pissed off at the mo than me at what ecans done to fuck our opening .but not hunt opening day ?not buy a licence ??id sooner listen to the mom inlaws stories of the old days of knitting than not go out or go out illegally.
> we adapt and overcome improvise even. we,re kiwis after all not fuckin moanin poms or annoying twangy auzzies''cup of tea darl'''
> we dont just say fuck it i quit we bitch , cajole ,subvert ,work and eventually get want we want


I totally agree.......and im a 'pom'......but consider myself a 'kiwi' with a pommy accent!!!!!!

----------


## Wirehunt

All that green grass.

A mate is meant to be away in the machine sorting some out.....

----------


## Toby

Just got my licence. Last year being cheap.

----------


## gsp follower

> Bloody dog is retrieving the duck dummy like a champion from all kinds of shit. I feel guilty now


nothing can guilt you like a gundog left out.



> Tussock
> 
>     I still have not been shown any evidence of anyone in CSI doing anything for game bird hunters. Ever.


they better get on the job they just got 90 buks of my dough rather than nth cant this year :Thumbsup: 




> Me arsehole is quivering at the thought of handing over good money to the fng cocks.
> 
> Would make more sense if they dropped the G from the name. We all know that is a crock of shit.


 i bet you hate chritmas to wirehunt :Whut:  :Grin:  is wirehunt an anagram of grinch :Omg:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
i got water got ducks swans feral geese all over the show and parries on the fly by. i dont give a shit how much it cost me cos the day will be priceless either way. ecan can kiss my arse f&g can check my licence and any protesters better wrap up warm cos its gonna be a cold arse morning either way. so cold last year the gsp cried all the way to the first retrieve jacket and all.

----------


## gadgetman

> so cold last year the gsp cried all the way to the first retrieve jacket and all.


Red just kept giving us that "hurry up and shoot something" look.

----------


## Wirehunt

Spot on gsp f, I do hate xmas.  Fucks all my work right up.

----------


## gsp follower

your a hard man wirehair :Thumbsup: 



> Red just kept giving us that "hurry up and shoot something" look


if todays anything to go by  it,l be the ''fuck its cold when are we goin back to the warm truck ''look gadget :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## PerazziSC3

getting on the ferry tonight... sounds like its gonna be a cold one!

----------


## Wirehunt

To cold.   :Sad:   Snow to 600, that's fucked.   I better go get some white overalls.....

----------


## Wirehunt

Cheeky bloody lowlander.

----------


## Timmay

Hey guys. Do you need a licence to shoot ducks on your own farm???

Sent from tapatalk so forgive my speeling

----------


## PerazziSC3

If you are the owner you dont, also the son/ daughter doesnt need one

----------


## Timmay

Thanks mate

Sent from tapatalk so forgive my speeling

----------


## Happy

Grabbed mine this arvo. Was told licence sales were "bloody" slower than a slow thing ... Sales of lead had all but stopped (probably folks have realised you not allowed to use it finally)
 the display table of duck shooting gear was as full as it was when they put it out there when its usually been ravaged by now ... 
Not a happy sports shop owner really .. Obviously the duck shooters will either race to do it tommorrow or folks are peed off.... 

Get in get your license get noisy so all the ducks come to us he he ... Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...

----------


## Toby

> Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...


That's what I reckons happening here. I'll see come Saturday if anyone gets em up and moving or not.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Get in get your license get noisy so all the ducks come to us he he ... Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...


Your learning Happy, the amount of empty ponds is growing in number very fast, and in some top areas there is empty maimai's...........

----------


## gsp follower

your a hard man wirehair :Thumbsup: 



> Red just kept giving us that "hurry up and shoot something" look


if todays anything to go by  it,l be the ''fuck its cold when are we goin back to the warm truck ''look gadget :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## PerazziSC3

getting on the ferry tonight... sounds like its gonna be a cold one!

----------


## Wirehunt

To cold.   :Sad:   Snow to 600, that's fucked.   I better go get some white overalls.....

----------


## Wirehunt

Cheeky bloody lowlander.

----------


## Timmay

Hey guys. Do you need a licence to shoot ducks on your own farm???

Sent from tapatalk so forgive my speeling

----------


## PerazziSC3

If you are the owner you dont, also the son/ daughter doesnt need one

----------


## Timmay

Thanks mate

Sent from tapatalk so forgive my speeling

----------


## Happy

Grabbed mine this arvo. Was told licence sales were "bloody" slower than a slow thing ... Sales of lead had all but stopped (probably folks have realised you not allowed to use it finally)
 the display table of duck shooting gear was as full as it was when they put it out there when its usually been ravaged by now ... 
Not a happy sports shop owner really .. Obviously the duck shooters will either race to do it tommorrow or folks are peed off.... 

Get in get your license get noisy so all the ducks come to us he he ... Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...

----------


## Toby

> Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...


That's what I reckons happening here. I'll see come Saturday if anyone gets em up and moving or not.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Get in get your license get noisy so all the ducks come to us he he ... Or there ll be hundreds on unattended ponds ...


Your learning Happy, the amount of empty ponds is growing in number very fast, and in some top areas there is empty maimai's...........

----------

